# My Louboutin Wilier Izoard XP



## bababooey (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Long time lurker and first time poster. Buddy of mine gave me his 2011 Wilier Izoard XP. It was a little beat up, but also in great shape. My wife owns a pair of louboutin shoes and the color looks pretty pimp. For some I've always liked that color scheme. I wanted to re-paint my bike in this fashion. We both love the way it came out. Kudos to Jack Kane Bicycles in NC. He did a fantastic job!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

*Campy Chorus Group to follow. Ordered and awaiting it's arrival. Can't wait.*

*
Old Wilier.

*





*New Wilier - I think I nailed it. LoL *


----------

